# 2BR Maui July 4-11 Maui WKORV or MOC



## lmweaverpg (Jun 29, 2015)

Anybody know where I can rent a 2BR on Maui at either Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas or Marriott Maui Ocean Club Lanaina/Napili Towers from July 4-11?

I had a private rental that just feel through at the last minute.


----------



## brigechols (Jun 29, 2015)

Check redweek.com


----------



## BEV (Jul 1, 2015)

*Try either Kahana Falls or Maui Schooner... both have avail.*



lmweaver said:


> Anybody know where I can rent a 2BR on Maui at either Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas or Marriott Maui Ocean Club Lanaina/Napili Towers from July 4-11?
> 
> I had a private rental that just feel through at the last minute.



As per today... on Trading Places.com   YOU can rent for 449. the week at Kahana Falls  But start date is July3 -10  a 2 bd.  under Hot Deals

Also in same website  --under exchanging  -- you can get a lovey 2 bd. same nites as you want 4-11  --tho it is in Kihei  (Ive stayed there and it is very nice.  Lahaina is a bit of a drive away tho.   We enjoyed the other nearby sites all accessible by bus, especially the shopping plaza down by Moana Loa Villages (the shell resort area) near the massive Hilton - Grand Vac. or whatever the Woakoala (sp) resort is called.  If you send me your email I can attach snips of these to it.    bev hook


----------

